

Arena5 HTML5 JavaScript game - shkwav
http://www.kevs3d.co.uk/dev/arena5
Glowing 3D vectors - retro gaming style - like Geometry Wars in your browser! Seems to run best on Chrome/Safari.
======
corysama
Very nice!

The collision detection on the shots seems a bit loose --especially on the
larger objects it often seems like shots pass through if they aren't centered
enough. Also, the sparks from damaging-but-not-destroying objects need to be
more visible. As they are, many hits feel like misses because the feedback is
difficult to notice.

~~~
shkwav
Thanks. Yes the collision detection is pretty basic currently, just a bunch of
circle intersection tests, so it could certainly do with improving. I'll make
the enemy "damage" more visible on hit also, thanks for the comments.

------
endergen
To understand the Geometry Wars love see some of the top players scoring
Highscore records for pacifism mode. Gets progressively more exciting so don't
stop till the end. Worse case skip past half way:

[http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=geometry+wars+2+...](http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=geometry+wars+2+pacifism&aq=2&oq=geometry+)

~~~
shkwav
The high scores vids are amazing. Some of the tight movement is
unbelievable...!

The problem I found when developing Arena5 is that the browser is struggling
with a lot of enemies, so I had to go with "tougher" enemies later, rather
than just adding more.

